# Question on Delivery time for Service



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I just ordered a new Sirius receiver for my car and had it sent 2 day mail. I ordered it yesterday. When it says 2 day will I get it on Friday? I just checked the order and it says it checked out. I am putting my old one in my moms car and getting a new one for mine. Also I read on sirus website they are changing the lineup I know that super shuffle is going to be on net now only too bad--Max


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

UPS calls their service second day for the second day after shipment.

Products _shipped_ on Wednesday using two day service should be delivered on Friday. The key is to understand that ordering on Wednesday doesn't always insure Wednesday shipment.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

harsh said:


> UPS calls their service second day for the second day after shipment.
> 
> Products _shipped_ on Wednesday using two day service should be delivered on Friday. The key is to understand that ordering on Wednesday doesn't always insure Wednesday shipment.


Exactly. I've had customers order something Next Day Air at nearly midnight from our website, then call me the next afternoon wondering why they don't have their parts.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Exactly. I've had customers order something Next Day Air at nearly midnight from our website, then call me the next afternoon wondering why they don't have their parts.


They may have done business with some of the companies that actually do accomplish that type of service. By putting their warehouse on the grounds of the air carrier's hub (Memphis, etc.) they can take a process orders sometimes as late as 2AM. PCConnection has been doing it that way for years.

As for the OP...call them or check your order status and see if you can get a tracking number.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, rats, just tracked my order and now it says it will be delivered on Jun 23 Mon. So much for 2 day delivery but maybe will come today--Max.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's a craps shoot. My first Sirius receiver was ordered online direct from Sirius, I had it shipped 2 Day, it arrived exactly 1 week from the day I ordered it. A few weeks ago I ordered a new HP iPaq PDA from Amazon, selected standard 5-7 business day shipping, ordered it Sunday night, it was on my doorstep when I got home from work that Tuesday. Nothing beats last month when I ordered this computer and HP shipped it Next Day by accident. Computer was built from the factory on 5/19 and arrived on 5/20, I think thats a $200 mistake on their part.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey all, just wanted to let you know I got the receiver today. I hooked it up no problem. I got the radio at 12:30 and took about an hour or so too hook it up. I wasnt sure if I was going to renew with Sirus but we found out our medical insurance co is going to pay most of my medical expenses so now I am all Sirius now expcept for 1 show on local am station. It was very painfull listening to FM radio for 2 weeks. Happy Sirius customer again Max.


----------

